# Cost of Tail and Ears?



## Snickers (Jun 19, 2008)

Im wondering about the average cost of a good realistic hyena tail.
Im hoping for something as small (not a massive tail i mean) but realistic as possible, and for the tails dark dips of colour at the tip to have a fade rather than an extra sewn material colour being put on. The colour im hoping for would be blood red pink salmon with a tip of tail a darker shade of red. How much would that cost?

Also, another one to ask about, im going to be wearing a gasmask with my tail and im hoping for a pair of ears, grey rectangular ones, would i need some sort of headband with ears attached to it, would that be suitable with a gasmask at the same time yes? If so, how much would that cost? Take note im after as realistic as possible, not cartoony work.

Im in no rush for this (4 months), but im hoping to get a cheap price as im rather short on money.

thankyou.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 19, 2008)

GASMASK?!!


I LOVE GASMASKS!!!!


No don't get the ears on a headband... Just ask for the unattached ears and then hot glue them straight onto your gasmask. that is, if it's not like a WWII peice. 

I was thinking about doing that to mine. it's a basic soveit gasmask, the kind they sell at any ol' army surplus. Anyway thats my advice. 

a set could cost you anywhere from 20-100 dollars, depending on who you commision.


----------



## Snickers (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahh..alright, well iv got a hot glue gun and ill check out the layout of the straps on the gasmask and try that


----------



## YurouYuki (Jun 23, 2008)

Tails usually range anywhere from twenty five to fifty dollars. Furbid would be a good place to check out as some people do custom tails and ears for really reasonable prices.


----------

